# Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)



## Dickdorsch2 (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

 wer hat Informationen über das Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)?
 Möchte im Sommer im Mittelmeer v. Land u. v. Meer aus angeln.
 Folgende Informationen benötige ich:
 Wo kann ich Boote mieten?
 Welche Angelausrüstung? (Rute, Schnur, Rolle, Haken etc.)
 Auf welche Fischarten kann man angeln?
 Welche Köder sind fängig?
 Brauche ich einen Angelschein?

 Über viele Antworten freue ich mich....#h#h


----------



## ralle (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Board !!

Ich hoffe das Dir geholfen werden kann.


----------



## Dickdorsch2 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

Hat noch keiner in Kalabrien geangelt????


----------



## buddha (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

Ich denke das du über Kalabrien eigentlich weniger Info´s bekommst. Ist eben nicht, wie ich denke, das typische Revier für nen Angelurlaub!!

Trotzdem viel Glück und Willkommen an Board,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## uga (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

HY dickdorsch2,
ich fahre morgen in die toskana ,
und habe auch nicht viele infos bekommen können aber ich war letztes jahr 3 monete in grichenland und habe 2 monate davon am meer verbracht,ich kann dir ja mal erzählen was da so abging!!!!


ich habe morgens(5-6 uhr)mit garnelen(die habe ich immer an der kaimauer oder in den häfen am ufer mit dem kescher gefangen,die meisten habe ich auf beton befunden und auf steine) wolfsbarsche geschleppt.ganz lansamm über grund .es stiegen da natürlich auch andere fische ein ,da sie alle die frische garnele mögen.
dann habe ich mit SCHWEINEFLEISCH am 8er - 10er haken meeräschen gefangen ,streifen brassen meerbrasen und und und.mit der geschlepten garnele habe ich auch oktupose gefangen.
das alles mit ner leichten spinnrute.
ich habe auch nachts/abends ganz normal mit ner grundmontage gefischt,geht auch.aber nachher habe ich ein system mit 2 haken und das blei am ende gebaut damit die köder nicht auf dem grund liegen,die bisse kahmen dann deutlich öffter.
du solltest auch mal ganze sardienen anbieten ,vieleicht bekommst du ja etwas großes( VORALLENDINGEN WENN DU ABENDS ODER NACHTS ANGELST),dann wirst du bestimmtauch öfter kontakt mit oktopus haben aber mit einem haken wirst du nicht viel glück haben.du mußt min.8-10 haken hintereinander binden und den ersten haken durch die schädeldekke ziehen und die sardiene dan umwickeln,am ende machst du eine schlaufe und fixierst dann den köder damit am schwanz(zwei mal)und tretest etwas den köder platt damit er intensiver riecht und legst ihn dan auf grund.habe so auch meeräschen und anderes getier gefangen.
mit einem 20-40 gr döpper klappt das ganze auch,so fischten meine landsleute überwiegend mit der handleine.
probiere es auch mal mit der handleine ,es gibt fische ,da merks du 
die bisse garnicht wenn du mit der rute angelst ,habe es sellber erlebt und ist mal was anderes,ein ganz anderes gefühl der angelei.voralendingen beim anschlag  :q .
dann habe ich mit dem boot an einer muschel zucht gefischt und habe mit ganzen sardienen(20 gr döpper 60 gr spinnrute,3-1er haken) doraden  gefangen bis 8 kg, mann hat das eine gaudi gemacht .wenn ich daran zurück denke ,könnte ich mich so ins auto setzen und losdüsen.es waren zahlreiche sorten dabei A B E R pass auf welchen fisch du mit blossen fänden anfast,es gibt viele giftige unter ihnen.mann stirbt zwar nicht,es bigt aber böse entzündungen und fiese schmerzen.erkundige dich genau  #4   über diese bösen fische.wenn sie viele stacheln haben oder du nicht genau weißt was es ist ,nicht anfassen ,nur mit vorsicht geniessen.
in der brandung ist auch immer was zu holen,meistens meerbrassen und seine schmackhaften verwanten.
wenn du die größeren exemplare fangen willst mußt du wohl ein boot chartern,da kommst du nicht drum herum!!!!!
ich hoffe dir ein wenig gehollfen zu haben,italien ist zwar nicht grichenland aber trotzdem mittelmeer(glaube ich  :q  )!!!!!!!!!


so ich muß mal langsam meinen reisebus vertig machen und meine ruten usw.zusammenpacken,den es gibt nichs schlimmeres als angelsachen vergessen.

so mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen aber ich denke das reicht......

schönen gruß und ein petri heil an alle anderen urlaubern und an die zurückgebliebenen natürlich auch

U G A    TEAM ANGLERTOURS 

 #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Alf Stone (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

He uga,

sach mal, machste da jetzt Urlaub oder wieder den Guide? 

Mann mußt du es gut haben, Urlaub von deiner Arbeit, die für die meisten hier schon der eigentliche Urlaub darstellt und was machste in deinem Urlaub?

Das, was du die ganze Woche beruflich schon machst, Angeln! :q  :q 

Traumhaft, da kommt schon ein wenig Neid auf. :c 
Ich steh dazu, nicht wie die anderen die immer schreiben, daß sie dich nicht beneiden.  :q  :q  :q 

Jawohl, ich bin echt neidisch!!!!!!  :c  :c 

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß und Petri Heil! :q  :q 

Alf


----------



## uga (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

hy alf,
ne ich muß ne schulklasse dahin kutschieren ,da mach ich nur den busfahrer und sammle natürlich erfahrungen fürs ausland.
was ich im urlaub mache?
mein urlaub ist im winter uns was kann man da am besten machen?

skiurlaub mit der ganzen belegschaft!
es war aber ein weiter weg bis dahin das kannst du mir glauben ,da ich sehr hartnäckig bin ,habe ich es geschaft meinen traum(beruflich) zu verwirklichen und bin da auch ziemlich stolz drauf!


----------



## mickyjenny (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

Hallo,

ich komme aus Kalabrien. Sag mir doch einfach mal wo du genau hin willst und ich sage dir dann was du mitnehmen solltest damit du einen guten Fang machst.

Mein Mann und ich angeln z.B. in Tropea am Hafen. Wir angeln immer mit 3 Angeln auf Grund. Zwei davon lassen wir mit Pasturkorb und Maden (gehen im Moment sehr gut) und eine lassen wir mit einer Sadelle (für eventuelle Raubfische oder auch Tintenfisch). Wir haben eine 30-er Leine in der Rolle und 0,14 Fluorocarbon als Finale. Haken benutzen wir 12. Gamakazu (Hersteller). 

Bei der Sardelle benutzen wir allerdings meistens Stahlleine, oder eine 35 Fluorocarbon als Finale.

In den letzten Wochen haben wir ein paar schöne Doraden (hier heissen die Orata) geangelt. Aber auch Wolfsbarsche. 

Einen Angelschein benötigst Du nicht. Jedenfalls nicht am Meer, bei Süsswasser ist das was anderes.

Grüße aus Kalabrien
|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

viele grüße nach tropea:k

@dickdorsch2,
wir waren im herbst in rocca di tropea, nahe parghelia. die küste ist wunderschön. wir sind stundenlang an den felsen der küste geklettert. das wasser ist glasklar, super zum schnorcheln. es gibt schwärme kleiner bunter fische, die recht neugierig näher kommen. zieht euch was an, es gibt auch feuerquallen, sie sind rot. in tropea kann man sich ein boot mieten. am hafen saßen angler, die äschen fangen wollten. 

gönn deiner familie ein trüffeleis aus pizzo am späten abend und einen cappuchino in zungri in den bergen. in den bergen triffst du noch schwarz gekeidete, alte frauen, die locker ihre frisch gewaschene wäsche auf dem kopf durchs dorf tragen. 
von mai bis august kannst du auf schwertfischjagd gehen, wir haben es nicht gemacht. 
wenn du kannst, schau dir auf sizilien den äthna an. 
die ionische küste gegenüber ist überlaufen und verschmutzt , wir waren bei soverato.
kalabrien ist sehr schön italienisch, nicht überlaufen, höchstens von italienischen urlaubern. in der mittagshitze sind in den kleineren städten alle läden geschlossen.


----------



## drogba (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kalabrien (Süditalien)*

also bei uns sind im sommer die kleinen thune und lampghugen da weis wie sbei euch ist.wenn du koffer auslegen kannst mach das aber das sau schwer .probiers doch nachts mal auf calamri mit so kleinen calamri wobblern am besten machste das vom steg aus .anosten fisch ich im hafen auf cefalo mit nem grossen drilling an der stip da brot auf die schnur kurz über den drilling und kurz übern grund baumeln lassen .beim biss anschlagen .aber am besten fischt du mit gumi zug hatte mal nen miesen cefalo drann der mir alles gsprengt hat .ansonten auf oraten sind z.b bibi (so dicke würmer) in häfen einfahren mit sand gut .normale maden find ich scheise um ehrlich zu sein.coreani sind so kleine braune würmchen die sidn auch ganz und nich so teuer wie die bibi!sardellen finde ich auch nich tolle köder höchstens für augulie(horhecht) die kanste wenn du nen schwar gefunden hast immer weiter fangen .ich fische genau wie auf forellen schwimmer von drenan 16er vorfach und 10er bis 12er haken und die gehen viel besser am winkelpicker ab als forellen.zum hochsee angeln könnte ich auch was schreiben aber ich denke das wirste eh nich machen bzw. alleine wenn du dich ncih auskenst keine thune oder lampughen finden!


----------



## geeni (6. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
da wir auch in Zukunft in unserer Firma dauerhaft aus dem Homeoffice arbeiten werden, möchte ich ab März / Aprill auf unbestimmte Zeit nach Kalabrien gehen. Genauer gesagt nach Praia a Mare, mein Arbeitgeber hat schon grünes Licht gegeben und eine Immobilie aus Familienbesitz steht auch schon bereit.
Würde da auch wirklich gerne Angeln gehen, aber aus meinen Sommerulauben dort kenne ich vom Schnorcheln nur Kleinstfische und mini Hornhechte von ca. 15 cm. Mal ehrlich, lohnt es sich da überhaupt die Angel mitzunehmen oder sieht die Fischwelt da nachts anders aus?
Würde vom Ufer aus Angeln, Boot ist (noch) nicht vorhanden.


----------



## geeni (7. Februar 2022)

Scheint wohl nicht so das begehrte Angelrevier zu sein, schade eigentlich bei so schönen Gegenden...









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de
				




Aber es bestätigt mich in der Vermutung, das die Italiener Ihre Perlen lieber für sich behalten als einen Massentourismus zu starten, wofür auch? in der Hauptsaison ist alles voll, der Rest ist halt saure Gurken Zeit.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (7. Februar 2022)

Im Norden von Praia a Mare mündet ein Fluss ins Meer, das sieht nach Wolfsbarsch aus. Die heißeste Stelle in deiner Umgebung ist jedoch die Westseite der Isla Dino. Schau doch mal ob du mit ner Luftmadratze übersetzen kannst, das ist ja ein Katzensprung und kuck mal ob du im Westen einen Abstieg zum Meer hast. Da hast du direkt 35m Wassertiefe in Wurfweite


----------



## geeni (8. Februar 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Im Norden von Praia a Mare mündet ein Fluss ins Meer, das sieht nach Wolfsbarsch aus. Die heißeste Stelle in deiner Umgebung ist jedoch die Westseite der Isla Dino. Schau doch mal ob du mit ner Luftmadratze übersetzen kannst, das ist ja ein Katzensprung und kuck mal ob du im Westen einen Abstieg zum Meer hast. Da hast du direkt 35m Wassertiefe in Wurfweite


Ja sehr nett, sind Wolfsbarsche Fische die gerne im Brakwasser schwimmen? Hast du eine Karte mit den Wassertiefen rund um die Iso La Dino? Westen müsste ja die Spitze am Ende der Insel Richtung Meer sein, das ist schon mit dem Tretboot ne ganz ordentliche Strecke. Da würde ich mir eher ein Schlauchboot mit kleinem Außenboarder holen bevor es "richtiges" Boot wird.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. Februar 2022)

wenn die Möglichkeit besteht ein Tretboot zu mieten dann ist das ne tolle Option den Westen der Insel zu ergründen. Ich würde behaupten die Gewässerkarte spricht für sich


----------



## geeni (8. Februar 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> wenn die Möglichkeit besteht ein Tretboot zu mieten dann ist das ne tolle Option den Westen der Insel zu ergründen. Ich würde behaupten die Gewässerkarte spricht für sich
> Anhang anzeigen 398348


Danke, sehr schön, ist das ne freeware oder so ein online tool wo du die Wassertiefe her hast?


----------



## AG31 (21. Dezember 2022)

Salve,
ich belebe diesen Beitrag mal wieder:
Für einen spontanen Besuch wohnt du zu weit im Norden. Ich wohne zwischen dem Capo Vaticano und Gioia Taura am Meer. Gelegentlich gehe ich mit dem Kajak los, das war dieses Jahr allerdings eher ohne nennenswerte Erfolge. Meistens packe ich spontan meine Sachen und fahre Nachmittags für ein paar Stunden los. Momentan lege ich meiste eine Rute auf Grund ab, da gibt es mal eine Brasse oder Dorade,aber auch Muränen hatte ich schon dran (jetzt weiss ich wofür ich mir mal einen "Lip Grip" gekauft habe). Parallel dazu spinne ich auf Sepia und Calmar. Teilweise habe ich dafür schon die Baitcaster zweckentfremdet, funktioniert wunderbar
Das schönste dabei ist die Ruhe die du Abends am Strand hast.


----------

